# Mehrere Putty Sessions in einer importieren



## mäks (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo 

Ich weiß dass man mit einem bestimmten .reg Key die Sessions eines puttys in einen anderen importieren kann.

Wie funktioniert dass wenn ich jetzt mehr putty "installationen" habe und alle "saved sessions" in einem anderen putty importieren will.

Beispiel:

3 Rechner im Netzwerk:

Jeder Rechner hat einen putty mit unterschiedlichen "saved sessions".


ein neuer Rechner kommt dazu und auch auf ihn kommt ein Putty, der soll aber nun alle "saved sessions" der drei anderen beinhalten.

Nachdem das mit dem Regkey nicht funktionieren würde, da der Key lediglich nur mit dem aktuellen überschrieben und nicht erweitert wird weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter.

Danke 

lg Maks


----------

